# ¿Cómo hago un Servomotor casero?



## Padrino (Nov 11, 2008)

Un saludo a todos. Mi duda es si se puede fabricar un servomotor a partir de un motor con su reductor (por ejemplo este: http://www.robodacta.com.mx/activac...roductoID=52&CategoriaID=24&SubCategoriaID=35). ¿Hay un circuito que me pueda ayudar?... Ya sé que el resultado mecánico será como eso que llaman un servo modificado... es decir, dará toda la vuelta, pero no importa para la aplicación que le daré.

Mi duda va por ahorrar la plata de un servo (o varios   ).

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Inductor (Nov 11, 2008)

Mira el servo se caracteriza por que tiene una señal de referencia para retroalimentar, los servomotores para aplicaciones sencillas como para un pequeño carro robot pudieras usar un potenciometro acoplado al motoreductor que comentas.

Para aplicaciones Industriales llevan de referencia un encoder o un resolver


Saludos


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 5, 2008)

Si lo sé, un tema algo viejo, pero ni pex.....
El enlace no es sobre un servomotor, se trata de un motoreductor, son cosas diferentes.
Un motoreductor es un motor de CD con un juego de engranes que te permiten jugar con la relación entre velocidad y torque del motor. Claro que puedes montar tu propio motoreductor, simplemente tienes que ingeniártela para agregar engranes, poleas, cadenas, lo que sea a un motor para conseguir la velocidad/torque que necesites.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## Neokdevil (Dic 18, 2008)

hola a todos. 
referente a este tema yo tambien estuve investigando y encontre un diagrama de un driver (lm293) que controla motores dc que se agregaban unas cuantas cosas y podias enviarle pulso como un servo, pero no funciona como un servo si no algo parecido no lo he probado pero espero que te sirva o te de una idea


----------



## karl (Abr 2, 2009)

Para hacer un servo necesitas tres mecanismos extra al reductor, uno es la realimentación de posición, en un servo normal es un potenciometro funcionando como divisor de voltaje, dos una señal de referencia, que en un servo normal es un pulso de amplitud variable que se convierte a voltaje por un circuito interno del mismo y tres un comparador que diga si el servo gira a la izquierda, derecha o se queda donde esta, para ello se usan amplificador operacionales montados en antiparalelo (el positivo de uno es el negativo del otro y transistores de conmutación.
Si quieres hacer una versión económica o quieres hacer un servo tamaño monstruo, tienes que implementar las tres etapas mencionadas, mas las monerias que quieras ponerle, como que trabaje mas rapido cuando el error de posicion sea mayor.


----------



## Padrino (Abr 2, 2009)

karl:

     Gracias por la respuesta. Me sirve para implementar un servo para una aplicación más grande. Por ahí tengo unos planos de un robot-mesero, la estatura es la de un hombre normal, así que un servo comercial sería, primero, difícil de cubrir el requisito, y segundo, muy caro. Pero con la información que proporcionas me das un norte para resolver este problema. Gracias.


----------

